# USMC Beretta



## Hatty (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi Everyone. Hoping this can help me find a pistol. I got out of the Marine Corps in 2013, and had a very hard transition, so I had to sell my USMC M9. Since then I have been looking for one for sell. If you know anyone or place that has one, that would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just keep checking Gunbroker. All I can suggest


----------



## 2ToeRacing (Dec 21, 2021)

WOW, I would love to find one of them, good luck.


----------



## Lucky1 (Jan 2, 2022)

That’s a beauty for sure


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Good luck with your search..
Thank You for your service !!


----------

